# Untapped Storage Space In A 312Bh



## cwb440 (Mar 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried to access the space in the master bed room to the left and right sides of the bed? It doesn't seem to go anywhere and looks like you could cut from under the bed to get to it. Any thoughts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The bed lifts and you gain access that way or if you want you can cut the ends and open the space.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Why not access it from the wardrobe? Seems like if you just remove the botttom shelf in the warerobe you'd have access to that space.


----------



## cwb440 (Mar 3, 2013)

Good idea, I didn't think about going in thru the wardrobe shelf. Either way...I was just wondering if someone else had done it before I cut the hole and found that space occupied alreadyThanks for the feedback.


----------



## Btshudy (Feb 27, 2011)

cwb440 said:


> Good idea, I didn't think about going in thru the wardrobe shelf. Either way...I was just wondering if someone else had done it before I cut the hole and found that space occupied alreadyThanks for the feedback.


I might be misunderstanding the "untapped" space. On the left is a water pump--you can actually open it up and take a look.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

On the left side, if you pull up on the top of the small high ledge in front of the wardrobe, the waterpump, hoses and city water hose connection are in that space and run into the sub frame. I dont think there is anything under the right side that I am aware of. Once you get into the wardrobe, under that floor is the pass through storage compartment


----------



## cwb440 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jewellfamily said:


> On the left side, if you pull up on the top of the small high ledge in front of the wardrobe, the waterpump, hoses and city water hose connection are in that space and run into the sub frame. I dont think there is anything under the right side that I am aware of. Once you get into the wardrobe, under that floor is the pass through storage compartment


Thanks. I'm thinking I would could cut from either the storage compartment or from under the bed for addl. storage. I was originally looking for a place for a subwoofer but found one







(See post)


----------

